# ILR PEO Success at Croydon



## Fahim777 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys!

I attended the Premium Service Centre appointment today with my wife for her application for ILR as she has completed her two years on the spouse visa on the basis of marriage to me (British Citizen). *We are living with my parents and we had no utility or council tax bills in our names.*

When we first arrived we had to go through airport style security. Once that was completed we went to the 3rd floor reception and all passports, payment sheet, application form was checked and we were issued with a token. Then we were called for case registration where my wife's details were entered into the system and all her supporting documents were checked. We were told to insert all the supporting documents into the plastic folder provided. A separate folder was provided for the photocopies. After that she had her biometrics taken (fingerprint scan, photograph, and signature).

Once my wife had completed her biometrics our documents were handed to a caseworker, and we were told go and wait at the cafeteria whilst a decision was to be made on her application. We waited at the cafeteria for approximately 1 hour and 20 minutes and then her number was called. We were handed back our documents with her application for ILR approved. The whole process took about 3 hours and 10 minutes. We arrived at 11:10am and left the building at 2:20pm. *We had no utility and council tax bills in our names.* We only had joint current account bank statements covering the whole two years. But we provided the recent 3 months as we were told the rest were not required for Set M. Below is the list of documents we submitted:

Completed SET M Form
Payment Confirmation Sheet
Applicant Covering Letter
2x Applicant’s Photos
1x Sponsors Photo

PROOF OF IDENTITY
Applicant’s & Sponsors Passport

KNOWLEDGE OF LANGUAGE & LIFE IN THE UK
Trinity College GESE Grade 5 Certificate
Life In The UK Test Pass Notification Letter

PROOF OF MARRIAGE
Urdu Marriage Certificate with English Translation
Marriage Registration Certificate

PROOF OF FINANCE
Employment Contract
Letter of Employment
Payslips (3 months)
P60 
Joint Current Account Bank Statement (3 months)
Savings Account Bank Statements (3 months)

PROOF OF ACCOMMODATION
Accommodation Letter
My Father’s Council tax bill

PHOTOCOPIES
Photocopies of all of the above

PROOF OF COHABITATION
Documents with my wife’s name:
NI Application Form Letter – Aug 2012
NI Number Allocation Letter – Aug 2012
Barclays Bank Letter – Dec 2012, Marc 2014,
St George’s Healthcare NHS Trust Letters – Jan 2013, Feb 2013, Aug 2013, Oct 2013, Nov 2013, Dec 2013, Feb 2014, March 2014, Jun 2014
College Letter – Mar 2014
NHS Primary Care Support – May 2013, Jan 2014,
NHS Medical Exemption Certificate with Card – Nov 2013
Electoral Poll Card – May 2014
GP Letter – Nov 2013, Jun 2014

Documents with my name:
HMRC Tax Calculation Letters – Aug 2012
Barclays Bank Letter – Dec 2012, Mar 2014,
St George’s Healthcare NHS Trust Letters – Dec 2013, Jan 2014, Jan 2014,
P60 – May 2013, May 2014
Electoral Poll Card – May 2014
Trades Union Letter – May 2013
Friends Life Pension Scheme Letters – Mar 2013, May 2013, Jul 2013, Nov 2013, Dec 2013, Apr 2014,
SIA Licence Renewal Letter – Mar 2014, May 2014,
Driving Licence with counterpart – Aug 2013


----------



## Talat (May 31, 2014)

Very useful info..I am applying my ILR in october 1st week..hopefully in shaaa ALLAH will get on first go..


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats Fahim777! We apply for my ILR in Croydon in 2 days. I can't wait, hope ours goes as smoothly as yours did.


----------



## Fahim777 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you very much ddang!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Fahim777 said:


> Thank you very much ddang!


Croydon was pretty nice, I was impressed! We had an easy successful ILR granted as well


----------



## atsea (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for such detailed information. Really helpful.


----------

